# Best Skiff For The Fly Fisherman



## CurtisWright

I would stick to a 16' boat unless you are looking at the 18' boats that are specifically built for the flats. Fly fishing = super shallow = no trolling motor = PITA with a big boat.


----------



## Pierson

I want a larger boat to accommodate more people comfortably (3) and cross bigger water. I live in Tampa and that 15' Mitzi was not so fun to cross the bay with.


----------



## K3anderson

Pierson said:


> I live in Tampa and that 15' Mitzi was not so fun to cross the bay with.


I live in Tampa and have a Hells Bay Guide. Seems to work.


----------



## Pierson

K3anderson said:


> I live in Tampa and have a Hells Bay Guide. Seems to work.


I'm sure its a dream! I'm looking for recommendations more in the Mitzi price range though....


----------



## K3anderson

I can tell you what the people I know that fish this area with fly have and that I see out. Spear gladesX, HB Pro, HB Marquesa, East Cape Caimens, Panga skiff (the fly one), Cayo the 18' one, Maverick HPX. You should also check out Florida Saltwater Fly Group on FB. Lots of Tampa fly guys there. Maybe you wont need a boat after all if you know how to pole.


----------



## ifsteve

There are just so many variables. Depth of water use fish. Distance to run. Crossing big water. Fish with other guys who can pole. Etc etc etc. As example the first response said no way to a TM. But I fish with my wife or other guys who don't pole a lot of the time. I wouldn't even consider a boat without a TM. The decision is just one only the end user can make. Get all the input you can and weigh (ok pun intended) the pros and cons then go for it.

The biggest problem you are going to have is to find a boat big enough for Tampa Bay and fit within your budget.....used Fury?


----------



## crboggs

There is some truth to it when people say, "Learn to push pole." *lol* If you can push pole, see fish, and call them out to the guy on the pointy end of the boat...you can find a ride. If you enjoy push poling then you'll always have a ride.

And TMs are fine...as long as you don't use them while fishing...


----------



## bryson

crboggs said:


> There is some truth to it when people say, "Learn to push pole." *lol* If you can push pole, see fish, and call them out to the guy on the pointy end of the boat...you can find a ride. If you enjoy push poling then you'll always have a ride.


Yeah, but it's not always on your schedule. Plus, some people (myself included at times) love fly fishing solo -- it's lots of fun with buddies, but there is a certain allure to being the only human around, gliding over the water and stalking fish in dead silence. It's not what I want every trip, but there's not much else like poling around solo when that's what you're in the mood for.

As far as the TM goes, having the quick release setup makes it a no-brainer for me. I leave the TM in the garage when I know I'm only poling a flat, and I bring it with me when I plan on working along a bank or something. You can always cover it with a towel, or take it off and set it down in the cockpit behind the helm.

Also, poling a bigger boat isn't that bad. I'm no Rob Fordyce, and I can still pole my 18' Redfisher (wayyy bigger than what you're looking for) around for hours in any conditions you would want to fly fish in. If I were a guide or something, and poled clients around all day every day, it would probably get taxing, though.


----------



## bananabob

Old lapside Hewes run choppy water like a charm and would fit your budget.


----------



## Pierson

Well thanks for the input guys! I had a quick release TM on my Mitzi and loved it. I will put one on my new skiff as well. I am also good at poling and spotting fish but like bryson said....I fish when i can fish, not when its convenient for someone else and I LOVE to fish by myself. Plus I love taking my skiff to mosquito lagoon and to the everglades. Tampa is just home base but anything skinny water in Florida is on my radar. I'm looking at builders like Ankona, Skimmer Skiff, Mitzi etc. that do custom builds for around 20,000. I'm not looking for a top of the line flats boat, just a good skiff that has the fly fisherman in mind.


----------



## K3anderson

CurtisWright said:


> Fly fishing = super shallow = no trolling motor = PITA with a big boat.


My skiff can pole as skinny as any boat in the bay @ 18' with or without a trolling motor and skinnier with two people. A trolling motor has very little to do with it. If you have to go shallower, you are walking. It can pole to places where the TM cant even deploy deep enough to operate. 

I forgot the skimmer. You might have trouble with 3 people, but, another guy does have one around here and loves it. I would personally probably have the Mitzi.


----------



## ifsteve

crboggs said:


> There is some truth to it when people say, "If you enjoy push poling then you'll always have a ride.
> 
> And TMs are fine...as long as you don't use them while fishing...


First part is simply not true.
Second part is your opinion. I use mine all the time when the conditions call for it. And we catch a fish now and then.



bryson said:


> Yeah, but it's not always on your schedule.


Bingo!


----------



## crboggs

*lol*

You know exactly what I mean when saying you'll always have a ride if you enjoy push poling. If you like to pole and you can synch up schedules with your friends who have skiffs then you won't have trouble getting out there. I sold my flats boat because I'm always on a buddy's skiff and never used it. Eventually I'll have a tunnel hull tiller myself, for days when we need to run even skinnier. 

And you qualified your TM comment with "when the conditions call for it" which is exactly right. TMs are great for setting up a drift or moving around in deeper water to position yourself. They're fantastic for moving off a flat when you are done fishing but are too shallow to get on plane to make a move. But if you are actively running your TM in skinny water while trying to sight cast...then you're seriously cutting into the number of fish you will see or get shots at.

The OP specified "Fly Fisherman". We're not talking about trolling up a mangrove edge to soak a piece of cut ladyfish.


----------



## Sublime

I'd find an old Dolphin Super Skiff and rework it. I've never ridden in one, but supposedly handle bigger water well, and still reasonably shallow.


----------



## K3anderson

Sublime said:


> I'd find an old Dolphin Super Skiff and rework it. I've never ridden in one, but supposedly handle bigger water well, and still reasonably shallow.


I've fished in a Super Skiff. That would be a cool boat for this area. They are ridiculously hard to find. They arent as skinny as your Spear, but, could easily handle TB. We took it across Biscayne and it destroyed the chop like it wasnt there.


----------



## ifsteve

This particular fish was caught no more than 20 feet from the bow. The wind was blowing steady 15-20. This pig tailed right on the lee shoreline. No way the conditions would allow poling. TM was running 6 just to keep us off the bank.


----------



## Dawhoo

i think you kinda answered your questions . All those things you like about the Mitzi you can get in a 17 foot boat and still poles as easy for that price... Mitzi 17.

Personally if I was strictly a flyfisher that fished alone or with 1 other, I would consider the Cayo 173


----------



## Pierson

Dawhoo said:


> i think you kinda answered your questions . All those things you like about the Mitzi you can get in a 17 foot boat and still poles as easy for that price... Mitzi 17.
> 
> Personally if I was strictly a flyfisher that fished alone or with 1 other, I would consider the Cayo 173


That Cayo 173......what dreams are made of! Im going to have to give them a call for sure. It may come down to price between the two.


----------



## sotilloa1078

In your budget and in your area ( I lived there for 3 years) Look for a HPX 17V you can find them for that money all day long.


----------



## crboggs

ifsteve said:


> This particular fish was caught no more than 20 feet from the bow. The wind was blowing steady 15-20. This pig tailed right on the lee shoreline. No way the conditions would allow poling. TM was running 6 just to keep us off the bank.


Nice fish! No way are you getting within 20' of a tailing redfish around here...even with 20 mph wind driven chop masking your approach.


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> That Cayo 173......what dreams are made of! Im going to have to give them a call for sure. It may come down to price between the two.


I spent a day fly fishing on the demo 173 with three guys. Its a narrow boat with a small cockpit. Its nice, but its not something I would trade in the Mitzi for. Reportedly, the 180 has the same small cockpit that the 173 has. They're nice boats, for sure, but they have their own unique pros and cons like any other.

Me, I'd love a chance to fish a Mitzi 15. I think it'd be great for the upper bay.


----------



## Pierson

sotilloa1078 said:


> In your budget and in your area ( I lived there for 3 years) Look for a HPX 17V you can find them for that money all day long.


It seems you are correct....could be just what i'm looking for. I found a few older ones with power pole and trolling motor for around 20k.


crboggs said:


> Nice fish! No way are you getting within 20' of a tailing redfish around here...even with 20 mph wind driven chop masking your approach.


Foreal! These Tampa redfish are a whole different breed. Spooky doesn't even begin to describe them....


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> I spent a day fly fishing on the demo 173 with three guys. Its a narrow boat with a small cockpit. Its nice, but its not something I would trade in the Mitzi for. Reportedly, the 180 has the same small cockpit that the 173 has. They're nice boats, for sure, but they have their own unique pros and cons like any other.
> 
> Me, I'd love a chance to fish a Mitzi 15. I think it'd be great for the upper bay.


Interesting, The cockpit didn't look too small in the pics but i guess that's why you gotta see it in person! I used the Mitzi 15 in the upper bay a lot, it was great for that, and a great solo fishing skiff, but to then run to weedon or anywhere south of the Howard Franklin with any sort of wind was a pain in the ass. I found myself never venturing too far from whatever ramp I put in. I live in South Tampa so i want something I can put in at Gandy and fish most of the bay.


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> I live in South Tampa so i want something I can put in at Gandy and fish most of the bay.


Yup...I hear you. I sold my Mako 181 at the end of December. I enjoyed the dry cadillac ride to anywhere in the bay, but the reverse chine slapped and the 8-10" draft kept me out of where I wanted to be on the winter lows in the upper bay. It was the perfect Tampa Bay flats boat...unless you sight fish with a fly rod. If I was still bait fishing, I'd still have it...

My day on the 173 was spent out in the ICW up around Caledesi and Anclote. Nice boat. And drier than expected. Poled and fished really nice. Just a little tight with 3 guys. A buddy just took delivery of a brand new 180. Word is the cockpit is the same size as the 173. He stepped up from his original 173 order because he decided he wanted a tarpon boat better suited for the beaches.

I'm admittedly biased to the old HB Guide. That boat just flat out does it all...winter reds or summer poons. We run it from Phillipe all the way across to Cypress and down to Weedon. Its an 02 model that my buddy got into with a low 20s price tag. Yeah...lucky bastard...*lol*


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> the 8-10" draft kept me out of where I wanted to be on the winter lows in the upper bay. It was the perfect Tampa Bay flats boat...unless you sight fish with a fly rod. If I was still bait fishing, I'd still have it...


Yeah that seems to be where i'm stuck. The boats like Hewes and the Maverick that have more meat to them will solve my chop/water crossing concerns...but if i cant get super skinny i will feel unsatisfied. Maybe i should just save my pennies and begin the search for the elusive deal on a Hell's Bay.


----------



## coconutgroves

It's a misconception that a shorter boat means it is easier to pole and drafts less. Shorter boats have rougher rides than larger ones. Don't shy away from an 18' boat, especially if you are going to fish 3 people.

There is no perfect boat for fly fishing - you have to match the boat to the conditions you fish. I have 2 boats and could use a 3rd to cover all conditions I want to fish.

At 20k you are near Beavertail Micro cost new, and just shy of the Mosquito. Those are versatile boats, with the Mosquito giving you more long run, bigger water capabilities. Or, you can buy my Beavertail for 20k and I'll go get a Mosquito.  Just joking on that last line....


----------



## crboggs

Well...lately I've been thinking that on some days it may be better to get out of the boat and wade a flat after using the boat to get there. So don't give up on those hulls that float 8-10" quite yet...they can get you there safe and dry. Maybe even a better option on days you fish solo...


----------



## coconutgroves

Pierson said:


> Yeah that seems to be where i'm stuck. The boats like Hewes and the Maverick that have more meat to them will solve my chop/water crossing concerns...but if i cant get super skinny i will feel unsatisfied. Maybe i should just save my pennies and begin the search for the elusive deal on a Hell's Bay.


You won't get a HB at 20k. If you do, it will be Glades which doesn't give you big water capabilities, or it will need 10k in restoration. And it could have an older engine that could fail on you soon, leaving you with another 8k expense.

Find something new with a warranty that has a great resale value.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Pierson said:


> Yeah that seems to be where i'm stuck. The boats like Hewes and the Maverick that have more meat to them will solve my chop/water crossing concerns...but if i cant get super skinny i will feel unsatisfied. Maybe i should just save my pennies and begin the search for the elusive deal on a Hell's Bay.


Edit***I think there's a guide in the mid to high 20's


----------



## sotilloa1078

View attachment 7661
Pierson it's my buddy's boat. He's asking 29 for it but is open to offers. May be worth it to stretch your budget some? Boat in very clean and motor is turn key!


----------



## Pierson

The more I read the specs, the Hell's Bay Guide is literally exactly what i'm looking for. A quick search finds a few in the 20's...the low 20's look like they were kept outside or have older motors that may need some work....I have done the used boat thing thing before and while it got me on the water at a great price, I was constantly putting money in to get it to my standards. I take excellent care of my stuff and the idea of a custom build that is exactly how i want it, brand new that I can keep brand new is really what I want. This whole venture is going to be much more difficult than I had originally thought.....


----------



## FSUDrew99

Only think about the Cayo is they are narrow and can get tippy with bigger guys....

Look into some older BT hulls or Mitzis. B2 and Osprey at least is light weight, around 20k, stable, easy to pole, quiet and you wont have to spend $30k plus for the same hull on a used waterman.


----------



## Pierson

Thanks for all the replies! Getting some good info here...No one has mentioned the Ankona skiffs. Any experience here? They are the last boats I would like some input on that are in my price range...


----------



## K3anderson

I have a guide I'll take you out in TB.

Coconut makes a good point. A used BT or EC is def an option. I personally wouldnt buy a new boat again unless you totally sure its not being sold for several years. When your tastes or life changes and it will, you need something you can sell fast and not lose endless$$.

btw. Mitzi is also in this category.


----------



## Net 30

There's been a couple Skull Islands on here for sale for not much $. I agree that Cayo looks like one of the best buys out there right now.......


----------



## Pierson

K3anderson said:


> I have a guide I'll take you out in TB.
> 
> Coconut makes a good point. A used BT or EC is def an option. I personally wouldnt buy a new boat again unless you totally sure its not being sold for several years. When your tastes or life changes and it will, you need something you can sell fast and not lose endless$$.
> 
> btw. Mitzi is also in this category.


This is a really good point....I ended up selling my Mitzi for 2k more than I paid for it. Of course i probably put about that much into it between the boat and the trailer. But the point is if i buy another Mitzi i know I can find a good used one and sell it quick when I need to.

BUT if I buy a used HB.... don't you think i could sell it quick for close to what I paid for it? I feel like after they take the initial depreciation of being a used boat they all still sell for a decent price. Or is the market so flooded with HB's that i wont be able to get rid of it? any thoughts?


----------



## K3anderson

You probably arent losing $$ on any of the boats mentioned above. Staying even on a boat is awesome. If you can do it, you are way ahead. I'm losing $50k+ on a different new boat I bought.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Pierson said:


> This is a really good point....I ended up selling my Mitzi for 2k more than I paid for it. Of course i probably put about that much into it between the boat and the trailer. But the point is if i buy another Mitzi i know I can find a good used one and sell it quick when I need to.
> 
> BUT if I buy a used HB.... don't you think i could sell it quick for close to what I paid for it? I feel like after they take the initial depreciation of being a used boat they all still sell for a decent price. Or is the market so flooded with HB's that i wont be able to get rid of it? any thoughts?


Enjoy the process if the guide is what fits yours needs take your time and look at some boats. May be worth stretching your budget a little bit for the right one that is in good shape and will need little tweaking.


----------



## Pierson

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2002-hb-guide-model.44291/

If only this was for sale a year from now....


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> I have a guide I'll take you out in TB


You should take Ken up on this offer. Or come to some of the Bar Fly (Safety Harbor) events and meet some of the other guys who are running skiffs and slinging flies in the Bay area.


----------



## Brandon Spina

Pierson said:


> Well thanks for the input guys! I had a quick release TM on my Mitzi and loved it. I will put one on my new skiff as well. I am also good at poling and spotting fish but like bryson said....I fish when i can fish, not when its convenient for someone else and I LOVE to fish by myself. Plus I love taking my skiff to mosquito lagoon and to the everglades. Tampa is just home base but anything skinny water in Florida is on my radar. I'm looking at builders like Ankona, Skimmer Skiff, Mitzi etc. that do custom builds for around 20,000. I'm not looking for a top of the line flats boat, just a good skiff that has the fly fisherman in mind.


I have a 2016 Skimmer Skiff for sale. Floats in 4 inches of water, super light to pull around either by yourself or with a buddy. It is in perfect condition and is a great boat to fish off of.


----------



## K3anderson

Brandon Spina said:


> I have a 2016 Skimmer Skiff for sale. Floats in 4 inches of water, super light to pull around either by yourself or with a buddy. It is in perfect condition and is a great boat to fish off of.


See OP first post.


----------



## Str8-Six

Pierson said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Getting some good info here...No one has mentioned the Ankona skiffs. Any experience here? They are the last boats I would like some input on that are in my price range...


I fly fish off of my Ankona Copperhead all the time and fish 3 often as well. Pretty stable for a micro which is nice for fly fishing. Draft won't be as good as Cayo from what I've seen, mine floats in about 9" realistically but then again I have a TM and two live wells. I've had mine out in some pretty nasty stuff but probably not best option for running Tampa bay slop.Poles like a dream. Overall, good for the money and great customer service. You could spec the Cayenne(17') or Copperhead(16')out lite and simple for around 20k. Heron 18 coming out later this year might be in you price range and should meet all of your needs. I would say Evo X is perfect but brand new will be around 40k . I'm in a similar scenario and debating between EvoX and Heron 18.


----------



## permitchaser

K3anderson said:


> I live in Tampa and have a Hells Bay Guide. Seems to work.



He said his budget was $20'000


----------



## permitchaser

I love my big fat flats boat and you can't tell me its not a fly fishing boat. It can hold 9.5 to 10' fly rods, has a big front deck and you can walk gunnels. It also keeps my grandsons dry
Don't discount older Mavericks or Hewes boats
You can always wade if you have to


----------



## K3anderson

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2002-hell's-bay-boatworks-guide-706626


permitchaser said:


> He said his budget was $20'000


----------



## permitchaser

K3anderson said:


> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2002-hell's-bay-boatworks-guide-706626


That boat is 15 years old. Didn't know they made them back then


----------



## permitchaser

Pierson said:


> Yeah that seems to be where i'm stuck. The boats like Hewes and the Maverick that have more meat to them will solve my chop/water crossing concerns...but if i cant get super skinny i will feel unsatisfied. Maybe i should just save my pennies and begin the search for the elusive deal on a Hell's Bay.


Almost forgot my mechanic had a "90 Hewes for $15k. New wiring and controls with a Yamie 4 stroke. I'll pm his number if you want. Just sayen


----------



## K3anderson

T


permitchaser said:


> That boat is 15 years old. Didn't know they made them back then


Those are the best years other than that the new ones. '04 and on is the "bad years"


----------



## Rookiemistake

Beavertail b2 or osprey. hells bay knockoff? Who cares. If its your budget it is what it is. Best thing about owning a beavertail is you dont have to be a dbag and brag about your hells bay... same fish but avg jo money


----------



## K3anderson

Rookiemistake said:


> Best thing about owning a beavertail is you dont have to be a dbag and brag about your hells bay... same fish but avg jo money


You actually dont have to do that when you have an HB either. Its really up to the individual.


----------

